# Please tell me about whippets as a breed and rescue whippets



## Patchworkpony (12 September 2016)

Please tell me about whippets as a breed, with all the breed pros and cons, and also about the problems of taking on a rescue whippet.


----------



## Chiffy (12 September 2016)

Whippets were my first love and I may well return to them in my old age! As soon as I wasn't working full time we got a whippet. She was a delight, easy and biddable. We bred a litter and the daughter we kept was more outward going but just as charming.
In typical sight hound style they love to run but have short bursts of high speed. A poem I read once said 'runs like a ribbon round the lawn'!
Mine were just easy, would chill out or go for long walks.
My daughter suggested a whippet to a friend a couple of years ago and every time they meet she gets thanked!
They are hugely popular, I reckon there were more whippets than Labradors at Burghley this year.
My only experience of rescues is our whippet, greyhound cross. She was nervous and quiet when she arrived, afraid of everything even walking past parked cars. She had not been socialised. It took quiet patience, she was very car sick too, just nerves. She is five now and just perfect, obedient, good with children and dogs. Can go riding with the horse, absolutely versatile.
They all like their home comforts, snugly bed...or yours and a winter coat.
I could go on but no doubt others will tell you more.


----------



## EventingMum (12 September 2016)

I don't know much about Whippets but someone I know has just got a rescue one from a lady who gets them sent to her from Ireland. He is 2 or 3 years old and is delightful. He was in very poor condition but is slowly looking better, he has a lovely nature, although slightly wary, he's good with children and other dogs. He is totally devoted to his new owner and follows her like a shadow. I'm a huge Jack Russell fan but could easily be swayed to a whippet now.


----------



## Leo Walker (12 September 2016)

Did someone shout for me? :lol:

I'll never be without one again   My dog is the absolute love of my life. I have never known a dog with a nicer nature. He loves dog, kids, everyone and everything he meets. He is just a sunny natured, gregarious ball of fun!

He will be happy with a quick blast round the park but equally when I was rehabbing my back we clocked up 50 to 60 miles a week fell walking on average. He loves toys and playing games. He swims, he fetches, he retrieves out of water. He recalls brilliantly apart from the very odd occasion where a rabbit jumps up under his nose. 

He was clicker trained and did trick training, he had a go at agility, we used to go racing before we moved out of the area. I've taken him out for the day on the train, we went all over on the bus as well. And I've taken him to untold amounts of friends and families houses.

He doesnt seem to shed, doesnt smell, if he gets wet he dries quickly and if he gets muddy by the time hes dry hes glossy black again. He sleeps in the bed and is the best hot water bottle going.

The downsides are, he is a princess! He genuinely feels things too deeply and can be mortally wounded by not getting something when he thinks hes entitled to it, or if he feels someone hasnt treated him fairly. I have to sneak a couple of biscuits into the vets with me as when he was a puppy his vet used to give him a biscuit after a jab etc, so now hes distraught if there is no biscuit forthcoming :lol: 

He HATES the rain and will lay down and play dead if its raining and you try and take him out. He has to be physically pushed out of the door to go for a wee as well.

It took me ages to house train him and for a while his recall was terrible! Adolescent whippets are known for being a bit of a handful. But probably no worse than most dogs. And OMG, the thieving!! Hes 5yr old now and hasnt stolen anything in years! But he really did steal anything that wasnt nailed down. He once climbed on top of the kitchen worktop so he could get his paws ontop of the 6 foot freezer to steal an entire cherry pie. I can laugh now, not so much at the time!

Mine is working bred and I was his 4th home at about 13 weeks, and I was a gun dog person. I had no idea how to deal with the defiant little devil I got. We were at odds for a while and he really was exceptionally difficult. The majority of it was my fault though, and I have another pup provisionally booked for 8 weeks time so I clearly wasnt too put off :lol:

I just adore him, hes the best thing thats ever happened to me and I dont think I'll ever have another dog like him, but everyone I've ever met are fundamentally the same, just some of them are little monsters and most are not :lol:

Obligatory pictures!

Apparently if it rains when hes out, it BUUURRRRNNNNS!!







sleeping as usual!







sleeping again!







He likes his basket to be carried outside when its sunny, hes too precious to lay direct on the decking :lol:













paddling







resting where its more comfortable!







retrieving out of water







walking on water!







giving me cheek













Incoming







His one and only show, he did not deserve that reserve champion rosette! It was awarded as only 2 were forward and he won his class, which was Child Handler, after he was so badly behaved that at one point he stole a bin bag full of rubbish from the side of the ring and dragged it everywhere. It was more whippet wrangling than Child Handler :lol:







So the point of all this is, I tell everyone I meet to get a whippet, I cant recommend them highly enough, they are generally lovely natured, outgoing, incredibly fun little dogs, but dont expect them to behave like collies. Mine has no desire to please, he likes to please himself thanks :lol: We trained him by getting what I wanted, to coincide with what he wanted. Once I worked that out it was easy! But I did despair for a long time and would have rehomed him when he was at the worst of his adolescent stage, except I couldnt think of anyone I disliked enough to inflict him on :lol: But he is genuinely the best thing that has ever happened to me, and I wouldnt change a thing! Next one is coming direct from the breeder though so I start with a clean slate


----------



## Leo Walker (12 September 2016)

EventingMum said:



			He is totally devoted to his new owner and follows her like a shadow. I'm a huge Jack Russell fan but could easily be swayed to a whippet now.
		
Click to expand...

Devoted is exactly the right word!  Hes a proper mummies boy, but he also adores my OH, they play rough bitey face games and go jogging together. When my 10yr old niece comes to stay he goes into mourning for a few days when she goes home! Hes sitting next to me on the sofa now, pushed right up against me, head on my knee sleeping. He likes to be touching either a person or another dog or the cat at all times :lol:


----------



## Chiffy (12 September 2016)

Thought you would be along FrankieCob! Well done, let's have a whippet appreciation society, I wonder if Levrier will be along soon. She has greyhounds at the moment but loves whippets too.

I have now read your post properly and although your dog has lots of whippet ways, he is not typical. I have never had one that stole and mine were easy and biddable to train.
Mine were full of fun but very gentle.


----------



## Leo Walker (12 September 2016)

He was a git :lol: Hes not now though  I do think the majority of them have thieving tendencies, or maybe I just mix in the wrong crowd :lol: Mine is working bred and very, very switched on, once I learnt how to train him hes never been a problem, hence he will retrieve out of water even though he despises rain. I just had to learn how to do it and found him very, very different to spaniels and collies etc.

I've got another one as well, a bitch. I didnt mention her as she is literally no bother at all and has never put so much as a toe out of line in the time I have had her. She wouldnt steal something if I left it in her bed :lol: Shes probably whippet x something with collie and saluki.


----------



## Patchworkpony (12 September 2016)

Gosh I'm tempted BUT this afternoon I may just have bought a spaniel. Shhhhh!


----------



## Chiffy (12 September 2016)

Oh no Pwp! Nothing like a whippet!


----------



## Leo Walker (12 September 2016)

Noooo! How could you! Although if you wanted another one Dylan favourite sort of dog in the whole world to play with other than another whippet, is a spaniel


----------



## Annette4 (12 September 2016)

Horrible dogs...

Not at all affectionate 







They need lots of exercise




















They can never be let off the lead


















They are really hard to socialise 



























On a serious note, my girl is amazing but she wasn't an easy puppy. House training wasn't as easy as the corgi (only when the weather was bad......and a few poos out of protest) and as you can see she does need to be muzzled when there might be fluffies around or this happens







She is ball obsessed and has been easy to train, recall is 99% but if there's a bunny i have no chance. She is happy with two short walks as long as she can run but will happily walk all day. 

Fizz is lovely and quiet in the house, as long as she has a duvet she's a very happy dog. She does feel the cold so has to be wrapped up (she even wears fleecey pj's overnight in the winter) and although she hates water, she's a real grotbag for rolling in stinky dead things.


----------



## {97702} (12 September 2016)

I adore whippets, they were my first proper dog when I was 17 years old and could get something other than my mother's CKCS   They are clean, easy, adaptable, affectionate, fabulous hot water bottles..... and stubborn, clever, and very determined to do what they want to do 

I have one whippet x greyhound along with 3 pure greyhounds and the difference is really noticeable, Amy is very very sharp and very very intelligent -she is also fabulously well behaved, her recall is always 100%, and she is an absolute dog in a million   But she isn't nearly as laid back as the pure greyhounds and you can often see her working things out   I will definitely have another whippet when I get older and infirmer....but for the meantime there are so many deserving gorgeous greyhounds who need homes that my soft heart will always win the day.....


----------



## Annette4 (12 September 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			And OMG, the thieving!! Hes 5yr old now and hasnt stolen anything in years! But he really did steal anything that wasnt nailed down. He once climbed on top of the kitchen worktop so he could get his paws ontop of the 6 foot freezer to steal an entire cherry pie. I can laugh now, not so much at the time!
		
Click to expand...

Fizz once pushed our bin across the kitchen to use it as a step to get onto the oven to steal a ham joint! By the time I got downstairs after hearing a racket and rushing down she'd eating half the damn thing!!! Even now (she is only 2 1/2) she will counter surf if things aren't pushed to the back.


----------



## Bosworth (12 September 2016)

i have a rescue whippet, Nonny. She was taken from a puppy farm at 7 months and I was her first foster home. She arrived thin and scared having never been out of her 6ft x 4 ft windowless shed. I collected her in a car park at 11.30 at night. She came home with me and met my bedlington dog Flodden. The following morning I took her with me to the farm where I keep my horse. Nonny had never been on a lead, but she tried her hardest to understand what it was. She cowered if you went to stroke her, she panicked through door ways, her tail was tucked between her legs.  She was tied up while I mucked out and just stood and watched and then I took her for a walk. All our fields are ring fenced and no way out, and she was happy to follow Flodden. I let her off the lead and she lay down, had never seen grass, she didnt know how to play, and Flodden tried to make her, she just stayed with me and put her nose in my hands. We were out for about 30 mins and she never left my side.  That evening I made the decision to keep her, I just could not hand her over so she joined me permanently. And she was totally and utterly my dog.  Her recall from day 1 is 100% in all situations. She is now outgoing and sociable. Is happy to play with any dog she meets, or walk away if its not friendly. Shes brilliant off lead and so affectionate. Shes incredibly bright and such a happy soul. She take a while with people but she knows who she likes and who she doesnt want to bother with. She and  Flodden are the best of friends, she can be 100 mph or 0mph. Shes happy to sleep on a sofa all day or walk for as long as you want. I fostered several whippets before I got Nonny and i have to say my over all experience was of the most loyal, loving affectionate loons you could ever want to meet. 
Nonny is unusual as she is definitely not a princess, she loves getting filthy and rolls in just about any sort of stinky poo, she doesnt care if its raining, and loves snow, and she doesnt like outfits preferring to be naked in all weathers


----------



## Patchworkpony (13 September 2016)

Bosworth said:



			i have a rescue whippet, Nonny. She was taken from a puppy farm at 7 months and I was her first foster home. She arrived thin and scared having never been out of her 6ft x 4 ft windowless shed. I collected her in a car park at 11.30 at night. She came home with me and met my bedlington dog Flodden. The following morning I took her with me to the farm where I keep my horse. Nonny had never been on a lead, but she tried her hardest to understand what it was. She cowered if you went to stroke her, she panicked through door ways, her tail was tucked between her legs.  She was tied up while I mucked out and just stood and watched and then I took her for a walk. All our fields are ring fenced and no way out, and she was happy to follow Flodden. I let her off the lead and she lay down, had never seen grass, she didnt know how to play, and Flodden tried to make her, she just stayed with me and put her nose in my hands. We were out for about 30 mins and she never left my side.  That evening I made the decision to keep her, I just could not hand her over so she joined me permanently. And she was totally and utterly my dog.  Her recall from day 1 is 100% in all situations. She is now outgoing and sociable. Is happy to play with any dog she meets, or walk away if its not friendly. Shes brilliant off lead and so affectionate. Shes incredibly bright and such a happy soul. She take a while with people but she knows who she likes and who she doesnt want to bother with. She and  Flodden are the best of friends, she can be 100 mph or 0mph. Shes happy to sleep on a sofa all day or walk for as long as you want. I fostered several whippets before I got Nonny and i have to say my over all experience was of the most loyal, loving affectionate loons you could ever want to meet. 
Nonny is unusual as she is definitely not a princess, she loves getting filthy and rolls in just about any sort of stinky poo, she doesnt care if its raining, and loves snow, and she doesnt like outfits preferring to be naked in all weathers 

Click to expand...

 Thank you so much for sharing that story - it was so touching. I'm glad she has such a lovely life now.


----------



## twiggy2 (13 September 2016)

My rescue lurcher has a lot of whippet in her and she is fun loving in the fast lane. She does require aminimum of an hour a day free running or she spends the evening sat in front of me staring me in the face and if I smile, laugh or move at all she will land in my lap,  she loves everyone and everyone loves her. She hates the rain and the cold. 
She can be quiet and calm but due to her past that can change at the flick of a switch to mad and crazy but never ever nasty.
She plays full on and rough in play with other dogs (and people) she uses her feet so she is often sworn at by others, she is very sweet with tiny dogs and young puppies though. If small dogs shoot out and swear at her she loves it and goes into spinning mode.
A kinder soul wrapped in a fur of craziness I have never met but she is lovely.


----------



## leflynn (13 September 2016)

Lévrier;13364889 said:
			
		


			I adore whippets, they were my first proper dog when I was 17 years old and could get something other than my mother's CKCS   They are clean, easy, adaptable, affectionate, fabulous hot water bottles..... and stubborn, clever, and very determined to do what they want to do 

I have one whippet x greyhound along with 3 pure greyhounds and the difference is really noticeable, Amy is very very sharp and very very intelligent -she is also fabulously well behaved, her recall is always 100%, and she is an absolute dog in a million   But she isn't nearly as laid back as the pure greyhounds and you can often see her working things out   I will definitely have another whippet when I get older and infirmer....but for the meantime there are so many deserving gorgeous greyhounds who need homes that my soft heart will always win the day.....
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this!  There are a couple whippets that live close to me and they are adorable if a bit more energetic than my greyhound (he loves both of them too). Sighthounds are fab dogs whichever you choose


----------



## Leo Walker (13 September 2016)

Annette4 said:



			Fizz once pushed our bin across the kitchen to use it as a step to get onto the oven to steal a ham joint! By the time I got downstairs after hearing a racket and rushing down she'd eating half the damn thing!!! Even now (she is only 2 1/2) she will counter surf if things aren't pushed to the back.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I was going mental for a bit there! I literally dont know anyone with a whippet or high % whippety lurcher who hasnt experienced them being thieving little gits :lol:

Mines 5yr old now and genuinely hasnt really stolen anything for a couple of years. There has been the odd opportunist "lifting" of things that arent his but were stupidly left in his way, but no actual proper, thought out thefts for quite sometime. He does still regularly check the bins in case there is anything we have thrown out that should have been given to him :lol: But the days of proper criminal activity are over.


----------



## Leo Walker (13 September 2016)

Bosworth said:



			Nonny is unusual as she is definitely not a princess, she loves getting filthy and rolls in just about any sort of stinky poo, she doesnt care if its raining, and loves snow, and she doesnt like outfits preferring to be naked in all weathers 

Click to expand...

You misunderstood my definition of princess :lol: Dylan loves filth, well so long as its his choice to roll in it :lol: Fox poo is his absolute favourite but he doesn't rule anything filthy and stinking out! He once found a decomposing carcass and have a lovely few minutes grinding it into his skin. I'll be perfectly honest, when I realised he was covered in rotting flesh and maggots and that we had driven 15 miles to take him for a walk, I damn near left him there! Scraping that off with serviettes that we had shoved in the glove box is something that will never leave me :lol: Oh and the drive home wasnt great either :lol:


----------



## Bosworth (13 September 2016)

oh Frankiecob they are a nightmare  Nonny's all time favourite is badger poo. And the speed with which she dives into it is amazing, completely covers herself from top to bottom, and the number of times I have had to leave my car behind and take the long walk home because she stinks is in double figures


----------



## Leo Walker (13 September 2016)

Bosworth said:



			oh Frankiecob they are a nightmare  Nonny's all time favourite is badger poo. And the speed with which she dives into it is amazing, completely covers herself from top to bottom, and the number of times I have had to leave my car behind and take the long walk home because she stinks is in double figures 

Click to expand...

I feel your pain :lol: He can be flat out galloping and then hes rolling in poo in the blink of an eye! We have baby wipes in both cars now and at home we have an arsenal of tomato sauce, specific fox poo shampoo and menthol wash. If I tried to rub poo on him he would go mental :lol:

We are getting another puppy in a few weeks and my OH was desperate for another breed of dog, ANY breed so long as it doesnt roll in poo :lol:


----------



## Patchworkpony (14 September 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			I feel your pain :lol: He can be flat out galloping and then hes rolling in poo in the blink of an eye! We have baby wipes in both cars now and at home we have an arsenal of tomato sauce, specific fox poo shampoo and menthol wash. If I tried to rub poo on him he would go mental :lol:

We are getting another puppy in a few weeks and my OH was desperate for another breed of dog, ANY breed so long as it doesnt roll in poo :lol:
		
Click to expand...

 Wow - and here's me thinking they are gentle, fastidious little dogs!


----------



## Leo Walker (14 September 2016)

oh but they are! Mine is the most loving, gentle creature, hates rain, doesnt even like it when the pavement is wet and wouldnt dream of going in a muddy puddle, but poo is something else, something to be found and savoured :lol:


----------



## Holding (14 September 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			oh but they are! Mine is the most loving, gentle creature, hates rain, doesnt even like it when the pavement is wet and wouldnt dream of going in a muddy puddle, but poo is something else, something to be found and savoured :lol:
		
Click to expand...

This sounds exactly like one of mine. I have three whippets and the middle one is an utter princess - will stand on one side of a puddle yapping to be carried over it, but yesterday I had to hose her off after our walk because she was absolutely covered from head to toe in fox poo. Even the other dogs were avoiding her.

Having said that, wouldn't hesitate to recommend a whippet - all three of ours are lovely, easygoing dogs. And - fox poo aside - they don't smell or shed, and are generally very low maintenance. Two of the three have a reliable recall and go off lead. And three of three get into bed and cuddle in the mornings - no better feeling than waking up falling off the side of the bed because there are three whippets asleep under the covers. &#128522;


----------



## Patchworkpony (14 September 2016)

Holding said:



			This sounds exactly like one of mine. I have three whippets and the middle one is an utter princess - will stand on one side of a puddle yapping to be carried over it, but yesterday I had to hose her off after our walk because she was absolutely covered from head to toe in fox poo. Even the other dogs were avoiding her.

Having said that, wouldn't hesitate to recommend a whippet - all three of ours are lovely, easygoing dogs. And - fox poo aside - they don't smell or shed, and are generally very low maintenance. Two of the three have a reliable recall and go off lead. And three of three get into bed and cuddle in the mornings - no better feeling than waking up falling off the side of the bed because there are three whippets asleep under the covers. &#55357;&#56842;
		
Click to expand...

 They do sound lovely. Did you buy yours as pups or did you go down the rescue root. I've thought of rescue but you seem to have so many hoops to jump through and also some of the ones I've seen out with their new owners can be VERY timid and withdrawn even after years in a new home.


----------



## Holding (14 September 2016)

Patchworkpony said:



			They do sound lovely. Did you buy yours as pups or did you go down the rescue root. I've thought of rescue but you seem to have so many hoops to jump through and also some of the ones I've seen out with their new owners can be VERY timid and withdrawn even after years in a new home.
		
Click to expand...

Bought the two oldest as puppies (one show bred and one working bred and I would now always recommend the latter) and bred the youngest one. When we bought the first one we had just taken on a rescue greyhound who unfortunately had to go back as she kept biting my little sister (then aged about 8) and the third time it happened went for her face and drew blood. It was heartbreaking all round so we decided we would go for a puppy rather than an older dog and as greyhound puppies were hard to find we got a whippet. He is a dear but has had several health issues - the one that came after him is from working lines and much more robust without being particularly higher maintenance. I see very nervous ones out and about but all of ours are very bold - especially the little homebred one who is an utter menace!


----------



## Leo Walker (14 September 2016)

Mine are both rescues. My bitch from death row at the pound, and the dog I picked up on Christmas Eve as he had to be gone, he was about 13 weeks old and I was his 4th owner. Both confident, gregarious dogs but not without their issues. Neither is the show type whippet though, Dylan is working bred, mother was a pure bred racer and daddy was a worker, Flossie is whippet cross probably saluki/collie.

My next one is already reserved and just 2 days old  I wanted a very specific sort of dog, large whippet sized, high percentage whippet but with a non sight hound added into the mix, but not collie, working parents that also lived in as part of a family, etc, etc. 

Its been really good to have a specific list and to get exactly what I wanted. The one after this will be a rescue though. But I just really want a clean slate to bring up how I want

Edited to add Bold is exactly how I would describe my dog


----------



## Patchworkpony (14 September 2016)

Holding said:



			Bought the two oldest as puppies (one show bred and one working bred and I would now always recommend the latter) and bred the youngest one. When we bought the first one we had just taken on a rescue greyhound who unfortunately had to go back as she kept biting my little sister (then aged about 8) and the third time it happened went for her face and drew blood. It was heartbreaking all round so we decided we would go for a puppy rather than an older dog and as greyhound puppies were hard to find we got a whippet. He is a dear but has had several health issues - the one that came after him is from working lines and much more robust without being particularly higher maintenance. I see very nervous ones out and about but all of ours are very bold - especially the little homebred one who is an utter menace!
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks so much for all that info. I do think they are lovely dogs but have seen so many nervous ones. How do you find working strains?


----------



## Patchworkpony (14 September 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			Mine are both rescues. My bitch from death row at the pound, and the dog I picked up on Christmas Eve as he had to be gone, he was about 13 weeks old and I was his 4th owner. Both confident, gregarious dogs but not without their issues. Neither is the show type whippet though, Dylan is working bred, mother was a pure bred racer and daddy was a worker, Flossie is whippet cross probably saluki/collie.

My next one is already reserved and just 2 days old  I wanted a very specific sort of dog, large whippet sized, high percentage whippet but with a non sight hound added into the mix, but not collie, working parents that also lived in as part of a family, etc, etc. 

Its been really good to have a specific list and to get exactly what I wanted. The one after this will be a rescue though. But I just really want a clean slate to bring up how I want

Edited to add Bold is exactly how I would describe my dog 

Click to expand...

 Very interesting - what other non sight hound breed would you recommend in the mix? What is your mix?


----------



## Leo Walker (14 September 2016)

Mine has GSD. Lots have bull breeds in them, but I dont want power and strength, I want common sense and trainabilty, so not for me. Collie is very common and the only thing that puts me off is that sometimes not enough care is taken to pick the right collie and nervy ones can be used which can be passed on. 

However if you have two good working parents that are out doing the job then the chances that the pup will inherit the things needed to work regardless of the exact cross, which also translates roughly into the things I want in a dog. And working bred whippets/lurchers dont tend to be anywhere near as full on as other breeds like collies and springers etc


----------



## TGM (14 September 2016)

Piggybacking onto this thread as, I'm interested in getting a whippet for my next dog, as I know so many lovely ones.  I want to get a puppy though, and would be interested to know how many of you who have raised whippets from pups have had problems with thieving and/or lack of recall?


----------



## Chiffy (14 September 2016)

If you look back to the first page you will see my post. I bought in a puppy and also bred a litter from her. No problems with recall or thieving from the bitch, the puppy I kept or other puppies I kept in touch with.


----------



## Leo Walker (14 September 2016)

No problems with recall with either of mine  The thieving isnt as bad as it sounds, I can look back and laugh now at least


----------



## Peter7917 (14 September 2016)

I would never be without a whippet.

My whippet is a thief. She's a diva. She's an opinionated madam. But she's amazing. 

I've got/had Labradors, border collies, rough collies, staffy types but there is no dog quite like a whippet.


----------



## Annette4 (14 September 2016)

TGM said:



			Piggybacking onto this thread as, I'm interested in getting a whippet for my next dog, as I know so many lovely ones.  I want to get a puppy though, and would be interested to know how many of you who have raised whippets from pups have had problems with thieving and/or lack of recall?
		
Click to expand...

Mine was a rescue but born in rescue and we had her from 8 weeks so a puppy  her recall is pretty good but not perfect. If she's playing or chasing it's hit and miss but not awful. 

Her theiving is much more opportunity based now rather than plots but it does still happen. She is only 2 though so still in a cheeky teenage phase. Friends with older whippets have said it gets better as they get older.


----------



## Patchworkpony (14 September 2016)

Why do whippets thieve so much then - is it in the DNA?


----------



## Leo Walker (14 September 2016)

I'm pretty sure its hard wired into the majority of them. Mine stopped it at about 3, but hes still an opportunist. Tonight he watched me put a biscuit wrapper in the bin and we entered into some sort of mexican standoff, whereby he couldnt take the wrapper because I was looking so he was acting all nonchanlant and casual, while I kept looking away then looking back trying to catch him in the act. If he could have whistled a jolly tune while dancing a jig to reassure me that he had no bad intentions he would have. I dont know how I kept a straight face. I'm laughing now just thinking about it :lol:


----------



## Roxylola (15 September 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			I'm pretty sure its hard wired into the majority of them. Mine stopped it at about 3, but hes still an opportunist. Tonight he watched me put a biscuit wrapper in the bin and we entered into some sort of mexican standoff, whereby he couldnt take the wrapper because I was looking so he was acting all nonchanlant and casual, while I kept looking away then looking back trying to catch him in the act. If he could have whistled a jolly tune while dancing a jig to reassure me that he had no bad intentions he would have. I dont know how I kept a straight face. I'm laughing now just thinking about it :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I always suspected that my beagle (Lola also known as Baddog) was part whippet.  This thread has done nothing to make me rethink that idea.


----------



## Country_gal (15 September 2016)

Oh no....don't get me started on whippets.....not a breed I would ever have even considered until I rescued my little blue boy.....I now have 2 and always on the lookout for a third...both "rescued" and just the most gentle, sweet naturede little beasts....I am so used to their quiet nature that I think I would struggle with another breed now!  I love how when I want to go a run/long walk they will go for miles....I love to watcht them run together in the field....but then once they are in the house they are happy to spend almost all of their time sleeping.  Easy to care for, quiet, good natured, (a bit cheeky when it comes to pinching food) but just the most loyal little dogs ever.  They do need coats in winter (or even Summer sometimes lol)  One of mine hates the rain but they both love to play in the sea (then shiver afterwards) I just love love LOVE them!


----------



## sarah.oxford (15 September 2016)

My friend has 3 whippets.  I walk my 2 staffords with her most days so know them almost as well as my own dogs.
They are all kc registered , the oldest Jack is nearly 10, entire male who she has had from a puppy.  He is by far the largest of the 3 sort of show whippet size, and by far the most sensitive. Ridiculously so.  He gets deeply offended by little things that the bitches would forget after about 30 seconds. Jack will let little mishaps spoil his entire day. 
He has always been a bit of a Victor Meldrew type, and doesn't do any activities (the girls both DO), because Jack doesn't like having fun. Nor does he like Lizzie having fun and will do all he can to stop her and claim her as his own if she is chasing/playing with another dog, lol. Lizzie being the independent/capable one will take none of his nonsense and tells him to push off if needed!

 Jack will participate in one activity though.....chasing/catching bunnies, as whippets tend to do when one pops out of the hedge in front of them, while on a walk. 
 Other than when bunny chasing, they all have very reliable recalls.

Now the 2 girls.  Lizzie is 6 (I think), and she is the most proficient pointy nosed thief I have ever met in my life!  She is a black/white pied, very confident, and very capable of assessing all situations. She never gets into any difficult situations with other dogs, and if something is being a nuisance she has a very good 'look' that stops most dogs in their tracks. If she has to tell a dog off firmly she will do so, but not unfairly and never puts holes in anything or causes any dogs to fear her. 
She is very small, even for a bitch,  beautifully marked, always has the most incredible gleaming coat and she is exceptionally well put together. I would guess too small for show judges from what I have seen, but I think she is perfect!

 Having said that.......she will take any opportunity to thieve, at lightening speed, or sneakily out of an unzipped pocket. 
Whippet noses are designed for that! Lizzie has stolen food from picnicking families, and recently discovered at an agility show that in the tent by the ring there are often sweets/crisps etc, and she went through a phase of desperately trying to get to the tent during her agility run (yes, she competes at uka shows, and is only a couple of points off of moving up to senior level in steeplechase, and has also had an agility win this year so will be moving up to the second level for agility/jumping very soon, I would think).

She enjoys caking herself in fox ****, and is an expert at doing so, while trotting round looking beautiful and feminine until she goes anywhere near you when you realise she's not as sweet as she looks!!!   She is exercised in all weathers, but does not do agility in heavy rain, high winds or very high temperatures.  She has to be carried to the start line to stop her eating anything vile while queuing and this was decided after she puked up goose poo all over the start line at a show, before zooming off and doing a lovely round!!!
The youngest girl is another huge character, also tiny. Red brindle and quite fiery redhead in her nature. She is 2 and from working lines that also show, but her drive is very much her strongest thing, it's just channeling it in a useful direction.  She will probably be a better (ie consistently faster and less weather dependant than Lizzie), but she will be very hard work, due to the fact she is not naturally as helpful as Lizzie is, she will not stop and wait if her handler forgets the course, where as Lizzie wants to please, Ginger will do it because SHE enjoys it rather than because she cares about anyone else's feelings! 
 Lizzie also (very obviously) enjoys it, but does care if she is getting it right. I think Ginger will do what pleases Ginger.  Having said that, while wilder than the others out on walks, and a lunatic near water - even putting her head under the surface, she is an incredibly sweet whippet, and easy to live with (they all are couch potatoes at home).  
The only thing that applies to all 3, is the thieving, oh and the bunny chasing.  They are muzzled when running loose during times when there are lots of bunnies around. Don't want it to sound like they are encouraged to eat wildlife, they definitely aren't but whippets are sighthounds after all, but I'd say there is a lot of variation in characters, even when they have been brought up in the same environment and well socialised from the very start.
My stafford bitch (the naughty one, is best friends with Ginger (also the naughty one).
 In appearance they couldn't be more different but they are like 2 peas in a pod in other ways!


----------



## Patchworkpony (15 September 2016)

Country_gal said:



			Oh no....don't get me started on whippets.....not a breed I would ever have even considered until I rescued my little blue boy.....I now have 2 and always on the lookout for a third...both "rescued" and just the most gentle, sweet naturede little beasts....I am so used to their quiet nature that I think I would struggle with another breed now!  I love how when I want to go a run/long walk they will go for miles....I love to watcht them run together in the field....but then once they are in the house they are happy to spend almost all of their time sleeping.  Easy to care for, quiet, good natured, (a bit cheeky when it comes to pinching food) but just the most loyal little dogs ever.  They do need coats in winter (or even Summer sometimes lol)  One of mine hates the rain but they both love to play in the sea (then shiver afterwards) I just love love LOVE them!
		
Click to expand...

 Pictures PLEASE - they sound so lovely.


----------



## Patchworkpony (15 September 2016)

sarah.oxford said:



			My friend has 3 whippets.  I walk my 2 staffords with her most days so know them almost as well as my own dogs.
They are all kc registered , the oldest Jack is nearly 10, entire male who she has had from a puppy.  He is by far the largest of the 3 sort of show whippet size, and by far the most sensitive. Ridiculously so.  He gets deeply offended by little things that the bitches would forget after about 30 seconds. Jack will let little mishaps spoil his entire day. 
He has always been a bit of a Victor Meldrew type, and doesn't do any activities (the girls both DO), because Jack doesn't like having fun. Nor does he like Lizzie having fun and will do all he can to stop her and claim her as his own if she is chasing/playing with another dog, lol. Lizzie being the independent/capable one will take none of his nonsense and tells him to push off if needed!

 Jack will participate in one activity though.....chasing/catching bunnies, as whippets tend to do when one pops out of the hedge in front of them, while on a walk. 
 Other than when bunny chasing, they all have very reliable recalls.

Now the 2 girls.  Lizzie is 6 (I think), and she is the most proficient pointy nosed thief I have ever met in my life!  She is a black/white pied, very confident, and very capable of assessing all situations. She never gets into any difficult situations with other dogs, and if something is being a nuisance she has a very good 'look' that stops most dogs in their tracks. If she has to tell a dog off firmly she will do so, but not unfairly and never puts holes in anything or causes any dogs to fear her. 
She is very small, even for a bitch,  beautifully marked, always has the most incredible gleaming coat and she is exceptionally well put together. I would guess too small for show judges from what I have seen, but I think she is perfect!

 Having said that.......she will take any opportunity to thieve, at lightening speed, or sneakily out of an unzipped pocket. 
Whippet noses are designed for that! Lizzie has stolen food from picnicking families, and recently discovered at an agility show that in the tent by the ring there are often sweets/crisps etc, and she went through a phase of desperately trying to get to the tent during her agility run (yes, she competes at uka shows, and is only a couple of points off of moving up to senior level in steeplechase, and has also had an agility win this year so will be moving up to the second level for agility/jumping very soon, I would think).

She enjoys caking herself in fox ****, and is an expert at doing so, while trotting round looking beautiful and feminine until she goes anywhere near you when you realise she's not as sweet as she looks!!!   She is exercised in all weathers, but does not do agility in heavy rain, high winds or very high temperatures.  She has to be carried to the start line to stop her eating anything vile while queuing and this was decided after she puked up goose poo all over the start line at a show, before zooming off and doing a lovely round!!!
The youngest girl is another huge character, also tiny. Red brindle and quite fiery redhead in her nature. She is 2 and from working lines that also show, but her drive is very much her strongest thing, it's just channeling it in a useful direction.  She will probably be a better (ie consistently faster and less weather dependant than Lizzie), but she will be very hard work, due to the fact she is not naturally as helpful as Lizzie is, she will not stop and wait if her handler forgets the course, where as Lizzie wants to please, Ginger will do it because SHE enjoys it rather than because she cares about anyone else's feelings! 
 Lizzie also (very obviously) enjoys it, but does care if she is getting it right. I think Ginger will do what pleases Ginger.  Having said that, while wilder than the others out on walks, and a lunatic near water - even putting her head under the surface, she is an incredibly sweet whippet, and easy to live with (they all are couch potatoes at home).  
The only thing that applies to all 3, is the thieving, oh and the bunny chasing.  They are muzzled when running loose during times when there are lots of bunnies around. Don't want it to sound like they are encouraged to eat wildlife, they definitely aren't but whippets are sighthounds after all, but I'd say there is a lot of variation in characters, even when they have been brought up in the same environment and well socialised from the very start.
My stafford bitch (the naughty one, is best friends with Ginger (also the naughty one).
 In appearance they couldn't be more different but they are like 2 peas in a pod in other ways!
		
Click to expand...

 Thank you for all that - it is very interesting and helpful. It looks like one of the biggest problems with whippets is thieving.


----------



## Peter7917 (15 September 2016)

Don't let the theiving put you off. It's not as bad as it sounds. It's not like they go and pull the bin over or anything.

Mine is naughty for counter surfing when there is cat food on the kitchen side or if I put a packed of biscuits on the side and she clocked me doing it she would pinch them if I left the room. 

But I could put a plate of food on my bed while she's on it and then leave the room and come back and she won't have touched it. She knows plates of food are not for her.


----------



## Leo Walker (15 September 2016)

Sarah.Oxford Ginger and Dylan would adore each other! Very, very similar personalities by the sound of it


----------



## Leo Walker (15 September 2016)

Peter7917 said:



			Don't let the theiving put you off. It's not as bad as it sounds. It's not like they go and pull the bin over or anything.

Mine is naughty for counter surfing when there is cat food on the kitchen side or if I put a packed of biscuits on the side and she clocked me doing it she would pinch them if I left the room. 

But I could put a plate of food on my bed while she's on it and then leave the room and come back and she won't have touched it. She knows plates of food are not for her.
		
Click to expand...

Now the epic, planned out bad ass theivery has stopped I honestly find it more comical and amusing than anything. Its always been food with him, its not like hes eaten mybest shoes or anything


----------



## Country_gal (16 September 2016)

Patchworkpony said:



			Pictures PLEASE - they sound so lovely.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know how to upload pictures!!  But if you go on my instagram - jenny_jack21 there are some pics on there!  They are wonderful.  I just couldn't be without them!


----------



## Amye (16 September 2016)

We're another one that would never have considered whippets until we 'rescued' one that was about to be sent to Ireland for breeding! She was 15 months old, quite timid but a good sweet girly. A few years later we got another one as a 10 week old pup and he is amazing.

Our rescue girl is the most intelligent of the two (our pup is a bit thick), she LOVES her home comforts, if you put a towel/blanket on the floor she will lie on it - to the point where we took them on a family holiday, and everytime someone lay a beach towel out she would get up and go lie on it!!  She isn't actually too bothered about being on the sofa or bed, but she loves a big comfy dog bed to herself. When we got her she was skin and bones and wouldn't lie on the floor, but she does happily lie on carpet now  She can be a bit sensitive and is very aloof with strangers (not really interested unless they have treats) but she is very loyal to  her family and once she gets to know someone is very sweet. 

Our pup (now 3 years old so not a pup) was an extremely easy puppy to train. He is the kindest natured dog I have ever met. He absolutely adores every person, I have never ever seen him be grumpy with anyone, even kids who pull on his ears and tail, he just doesn't care. He also loves EVERY dog, though is a bit wary of GSD as one attacked him once. He has never ever snapped at another dog or been aggressive in anyway he just loves to play!! He is a bit stupid but was actually really easy to train, only had a few accidents in the house and he picked up the basics quite well. He is cheeky with food but doesn't steal, he will just get closer and closer until he thinks  he can sneak a nibble/lick, tell him no and he stops. He is very lovable - he's the one that wants to be on the chairs all the time and on the bed as he just wants to be WITH you ALL THE TIME. He gets under your feet as he has to follow someone somewhere. 

Saying all that though, I read about whippets with separation anxiety, we have never had a problem with our two. The pup has always had our girly which I think helped. Even though he's a bit clingy in the house he never seems bothered when we're out, sometimes when we get home at lunchtime to check on them both they don't even bother getting out of bed to greet us!!!

The hardest part with both of them was training recall - They both had a very high chase drive, once they're onto a prey it is very difficult to distract them. The girl wasn't so bad, she would chase but not kill anything but the pup had a very high prey drive (we think his parents were working whippets). He used to get lots of squirrels, but the past year (since he turned 3 really) he has calmed down a lot and they both don't run off as much as they used to. They will run to chase but give up and come back to us much quicker then when they were younger. The one thing we had to be careful with with the pup was around livestock as he would chase sheep (though he loves horses and doesn't bother with them !). If you're getting a whippet recall is something you have to work on as they are so quick they can disappear in an instant.

Both of them were also car sick when they were younger!! And then they just seemed to get over it as they got older. 

They are great dogs for working full time too, obviously the puppy needed attention but now he's older they need one or two good walks/runs a day and they are pooped for the rest of the day. Just snooze constantly as long as they're somewhere comfy.

They also don't like rain and it is amazing how long they can hold their wee for when it's raining outside  

Wonderful dogs and i'd recommend them to anyone!!


----------



## Snowy Celandine (16 September 2016)

OP, I think it's great that you are doing research before purchasing/rescuing a dog but I have never had whippets who have gone to great lengths to steal food. Yes, they will eat the cat's food or even nick a piece of cheese off a worktop once in a blue moon but it would be a shame if this were to put you off what is an ideal beginner's breed. Personally, I think that aggression in a dog would be a big no no for me and none of my whippets have ever shown any aggressive tendencies whatsoever. They have all been very friendly, both to other dogs and to humans, including children and not bothered by horses.

I have always exercised mine off lead and believe that they need to run to be healthy in body and mind and would  not recommend them as a breed for you if you are going to walk them in a public park or similar where you cannot let them just run. As everyone will tell you, whippets are happy to sleep all day, like to snuggle up with you, preferably in your bed (mine are not allowed!) and are very affectionate and loyal. They are minimal shedders, don't have much of a doggy smell and mine have always kept their small, hairless feet very clean so they don't bring a lot of dirt into the home.

Here's a photo of Tilly, my current girl, with her friend, Mia.


----------



## Clodagh (16 September 2016)

My husband was dead set aagainst getting any long dog because of the thievery but my whippet x rescue lurcher has never counter surfed or stolen off surfaces. She does go upstairs and clean up anything the boys have left lying around, but its her or the mice.


----------



## Chiffy (16 September 2016)

At last, Snowy! Someone else besides me who has had no trouble with whippets stealing. Thought I was going to be the only one!


----------



## TGM (16 September 2016)

Snowy Celandine said:



			OP, I think it's great that you are doing research before purchasing/rescuing a dog but I have never had whippets who have gone to great lengths to steal food. Yes, they will eat the cat's food or even nick a piece of cheese off a worktop once in a blue moon but it would be a shame if this were to put you off what is an ideal beginner's breed. Personally, I think that aggression in a dog would be a big no no for me and none of my whippets have ever shown any aggressive tendencies whatsoever. They have all been very friendly, both to other dogs and to humans, including children and not bothered by horses.

I have always exercised mine off lead and believe that they need to run to be healthy in body and mind and would  not recommend them as a breed for you if you are going to walk them in a public park or similar where you cannot let them just run. As everyone will tell you, whippets are happy to sleep all day, like to snuggle up with you, preferably in your bed (mine are not allowed!) and are very affectionate and loyal. They are minimal shedders, don't have much of a doggy smell and mine have always kept their small, hairless feet very clean so they don't bring a lot of dirt into the home.

Here's a photo of Tilly, my current girl, with her friend, Mia.








Click to expand...

OMG, how adorable!  I particularly love brindles!

I have actually got a lurchery type dog already (a rather strange mix of bedlington/whippet/collie/poodle) and she would never dream of counter surfing, or removing food from a table, although crumbs on the floor are fair game.  She is such a good dog I think I'd be disappointed if a new one was a confirmed thief!  We did have a previous dog who was a nightmare for counter-surfing and we had to be really careful to push everything to the back of the worktops, he was a rescue though, whereas current dog we have had from a puppy.  I hope if we bring a whippet up like we did our current girl, then it will be OK!


----------



## cremedemonthe (16 September 2016)

Had 2 rescue whippet crosses (lurchers) would NEVER be without one ever again. I am on the facebook WAS page, whippet appreciation society, see some great pics and my favourite by far is the one below which sums up a Whippet perfectly "Just chilling in the cosy cave"

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2419447733/






[/URL]

Oz


----------



## {97702} (16 September 2016)

TGM said:



			Piggybacking onto this thread as, I'm interested in getting a whippet for my next dog, as I know so many lovely ones.  I want to get a puppy though, and would be interested to know how many of you who have raised whippets from pups have had problems with thieving and/or lack of recall?
		
Click to expand...

As long as you are reasonably practical and realised that you need to lock your dustbin away out of reach you will be OK.... I learned that lesson the hard way.... oh and don't plant up nice containers full of garden plants within a whippet's reach.... I did that once as a teenager, my mum went out into the garden to find a wooden tub full of earth, plants all over the floor, and a whippet curled up asleep on top of the tub   



ETA - look away now if you are of a delicate disposition.... the whippets were far sharper and more effective than the greyhounds mind you, they were very quick and good with myxi rabbits and unfortunately my Japanese quail met a fast end when the two whippets dug under the fence line into her run.....


----------



## Clodagh (16 September 2016)

No longdog, when in flat out pursuit mode, is going to stop when you call it. The art is to scan the horizon and stop them before they are running. If they are running, just save your breath.


----------



## {97702} (16 September 2016)

Clodagh said:



			No longdog, when in flat out pursuit mode, is going to stop when you call it. The art is to scan the horizon and stop them before they are running. If they are running, just save your breath. 

Click to expand...

Exactly this!  experienced long dog owners spend their dog walks scanning the horizon without realising they are doing it..... and jumping on their dogs before they get away....


----------



## Leo Walker (16 September 2016)

I say mine has spot on recall but it would never cross my mind to even think he might recall mid chase, but like people have said, he happily recalls right up to the point he engages turbo. I honestly cant remember the last time he went off on a hunt. And despite having a prey drive through the roof hes never been an issue with the cat. While he does chase rabbits, well did, he doesnt really bother anymore now, hes never killed one. He used to chase them, catch them, roll them and let them go to chase again and hes working bred through and through as well as me racing him a fair bit. 

And he was a very difficult young dog that was at least in part due to me getting him after a rough start and also a bit part to me not understanding him. He was a bit of a git though :lol: The other one has ever put even a toe nail out of line despite an horrifically rough start.  I may have not explained the training thing properly either! Hes very, very trainable, it just takes a different approach to collies/spaniels. This is my water phobic dog retrieving out of water, not something we have gone out of our way to actually train, just something I fancied him doing which he now loves:

https://www.facebook.com/vickie.aldus/videos/vb.606503666/10154019100223667/?type=3&theater


----------



## {97702} (16 September 2016)

My second whippet was by Ballagan Whipcord..... the supreme coursing sire of the time.... I did not have to train or dissuade her, it was all completely natural for her..... and she certainly didn't tumble them over.....


----------



## Leo Walker (16 September 2016)

Lévrier;13367962 said:
			
		


			My second whippet was by Ballagan Whipcord..... the supreme coursing sire of the time.... I did not have to train or dissuade her, it was all completely natural for her..... and she certainly didn't tumble them over.....
		
Click to expand...

yeah mine was ruined by me :lol: I did a lot of bite/chase/catch inhibition work with him as a puppy. The old whippet men who met Dylan when he wasnt much more than a pup when I first took him racing loved him and used to shake their heads in disgust when I told them he slept in the bed :lol:  One took me to one side one day and very nicely and kindly explained to me that I didnt know what I had and he was really special and I should campaign him properly or hand him over to someone who would. They would have given him straight back if they tried to kennel him :lol: 

When he was focused racing it used to look like the other dogs were going backwards, he really was that fast. Somewhere I have an amazing video that shows it happening, but I've looked and cant find it on this laptop sadly. I got offered £500 in £20 notes one day when he was about 6 months old by someone who wanted to work and race him. That was when he was in git mode and I was a poor student. Took all my will power to walk away :lol: But thats probably an indication of where I lived at the time! I'm from the North East and lived on a hideously deprived council estate populated by settled travellers at the time. 

My bitch wouldnt have won a race if everything else laid down for nap and has zero prey drive! She has always been incredibly easy even after a hideously rough start. She isnt a pure or even working bred whippet though. They are all different  

I've just booked a new pup. Initially thought I wanted a "proper" KC whippet but quickly realised I love the working bred brain even if I dont work them and spend lots of time  making them think they are working when they arent :lol: The new pup is whippet/grey with a tiny bit of GSD


----------



## paisley (19 September 2016)

Chiffy said:



			At last, Snowy! Some<script id="gpt-impl-0.2446220783241152" src="http://partner.googleadservices.com/gpt/pubads_impl_95.js"></script>one else besides me who has had no trouble with whippets stealing. Thought I was going to be the only one!
		
Click to expand...

Also with the non-stealing here. House rule is even if something drops on the floor, unless someone shouts " doggy bonus " its off limits. 

Recall is easy once you accept you are more boring than a rabbit and develop x-ray vision and the power of seeing into the future. And a bellow than can be heard within the next three counties at least.

You will need to purchase another sofa of lesser quality than your current one. You'll need somewhere nice to sit, as your whippet will be permanently stretched out on the other better one, under the blanket you will eventually cave in and cover them with.


----------

